# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  إكتشاف طريقة سهلة لتثبيت Google Play Store على هواتف Huawei الخاصة بكم بنقرة زر واحدة

## mohamed73

يمكنك إستخدام هاتفك الذكي من دون حزمة التطبيقات الخدمات Google Mobile  Services التابعة لشركة جوجل، ولكن في حالة إذا كنت بحاجة إلى هذه الحزمة،  فقد ترغب في معرفة أنه تم إكتشاف طريقة جديدة تسمح بتثبيت Google Play  Store على هواتف Huawei و Honor أيضًا.
 ستحتاج إلى تحميل تطبيق Chat Partner والذي يبلغ حجمه 147 ميغابايت. ومع ذلك، نود أن نشير إلى أن هذه الطريقة لا تزال غير رسمية.
 بعد تشغيل التطبيق، ستحتاج إلى النقر فوق ” الكشف عن الجهاز ” ثم ”  الإصلاح الآن “، وبعد ذلك تقوم بالنقر على تنشيط. بمجرد أن تقوم بذلك، قم  بإعادة تشغيل الهاتف ويجب أن يكون متجر Google Play Store جاهزًا للعمل.  سجل الدخول إلى حسابك على جوجل وتابع مع العلم بأنه يمكنك إلغاء تطبيق Chat  Partner في هذه المرحلة. إذا ظهرت لك رسالة الخطأ ” الجهاز لا يحمل شهادة  Play Protect “، فجرب هذا الإجراء.
 لقد تم تجريب هذا على الهاتف Huawei P40 Lite وعمل كالسحر. أثناء  إختباره على Huawei Mate 30 Pro، واجه البعض رسالة الخطأ المذكورة آنفًا.  ومع ذلك، قد تنجح مع بعض الأجهزة وقد لا تنجح مع بعض الأجهزة الأخرى، فهناك  تقارير تفيد أنها تعمل على Huawei Mate 30 Pro بالإضافة إلى Huawei Y7p.
 كما أشرنا سابقًا، هذه طريقة غير رسمية لتثبيت Google Play Store على  هواتف Huawei، ومن غير الواضح إلى متى ستستمر هذه الطريقة في العمل. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

